# Problem with "Chimp"



## modbrain (Jun 8, 2018)

.
.
.
** * * Problem SOLVED * * **
.
.

Hello guys.

I have a TSOP'ed console.

I'm trying to upgrade my stock HDD with a bigger SSD (240gb) and since my dvd drive won't read burned discs i use *"Chimp 261812 Latest Build" *from* "E:"*

*
But i have a problem getting things to work, so here is my process:*

1. I load Chimp thru *"Applications"* on *"E:"* - it tells me to connect the new drive

2. I disconnect the 80-wire cable from dvd drive and connect it to the adapter (which is connected to the SSD) also i connect the molex power cable. The jumer on the adapter is set to slave

3. In Chimp menu i choose *"TSOP/Chip Mode"*

4. Now i choose *"Clone Master to Slave"* -then- *"Selective (Select Partitions)"* -then- *"C,E & F"*

5. Now it asks me if i want to *"Lock slave drive?"*

if i click on "*no"* it prompts me back to the beginning
if i click on *"yes"* it shows me *"Slave hard drive locked failed"*


I don't know what went wrong? ....do i need to format the SSD before i try to clone on to her?

Hope somebody knows more


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 8, 2018)

Scan ide bus and make sure xbox is seeing drive B 1st

Diff versions of chimp require you to unplug dvd and plug hard drive at right time as well


----------



## modbrain (Jun 8, 2018)

> Scan ide bus and make sure xbox is seeing drive B 1st



I guess this can be done inside the Chimp UI....there is an option for this? Well i'm about to find out..

And, the cable swapping should be done within 4 seconds... plus it should be done before i start the Chimp program. This could be the problem i didn't incorporate.

.
.

But i'm still a little confused about some things on my TSOP console:

1. I leave the jumper on the SATA adapter on *"Slave"*?

2. Do i have to lock the new drive or can it stay unlocked (??) I would like to copy the structure to my pc as a backup, so when this drive one day dies, i can just copy over the structure to the new drive and all i need to do is add the games to empty *"F:"*


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 8, 2018)

If you got a chipped XBox, why not backup the contents of your HDD to your PC via FTP, dump in a new drive, prepare it with Slayers and FTP everything back over again?


----------



## modbrain (Jun 8, 2018)

Because "Slayer" to my knowledge must be burned on disc (like Hexen) - and my box doesn't read burned disc (dvd-r & ImgBurn)


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 8, 2018)

Sounds fair.

But chipped/TSOP boxes read burnt discs without a problem.
Hence the reason why I suggested using Slayers.

Have you tried swapping the IDE cable before booting chimp?
I vaguely remember it working when I last tried it several years ago.


----------



## modbrain (Jun 8, 2018)

Well maybe, the brand of disc's doesn't taste the dvd drive... who knows. But it kind scratches me if i go to the store and by 15dvd for 10.- just to use 1, and in the worst case scenario this brand doesn't work as well. It's too much of a gamble at this point. But yes, like posted above, my quote:

The cable swapping should be done within 4 seconds... plus it should be done before i start the Chimp program. This could be the problem i didn't incorporate...

i will give u guys an update once i'm with my machine...


----------



## modbrain (Jun 9, 2018)

Guys, everything worked out... after a couple of bent pins and a lot of discipline it's done... Drive is formatted correctly, "F:" is created and takes the rest of the space. So to sum it up, you don't really need burned dvd's at all. There are ways around it.

Should i keep the old stock drive? Just in case the new drive that's now inside dies one day, so i can clone a new one, or is there an easier way?


----------



## seniorcelica (Oct 16, 2018)

if its tsop no need to keep the drive.  as soon as you plug an new hdd it should ask to format it with the slayer dvd in the drive.


----------



## Rocky5 (Nov 5, 2018)

If you’re softmodded the drive must be lockable. You selected TSOP/Chip Mode so you don’t need to lock the drive.

If you get the progress bar for cloning the partitions, takes less than 10mins to clone C and E, longer if cloning F but if the SSD is larger use G takes remaining space or you will need to reformat it after the clone. If you don’t get any progress bars and it just jumps to locking the slave drive, read below.
( also SSD’s cause issues with the Xbox, use a mechanical drive )


Edit: you got it, never mind lol


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 15, 2018)

Rocky5 said:


> If you’re softmodded the drive must be lockable. You selected TSOP/Chip Mode so you don’t need to lock the drive.
> 
> If you get the progress bar for cloning the partitions, takes less than 10mins to clone C and E, longer if cloning F but if the SSD is larger use G takes remaining space or you will need to reformat it after the clone. If you don’t get any progress bars and it just jumps to locking the slave drive, read below.
> ( also SSD’s cause issues with the Xbox, use a mechanical drive )
> ...



Are you the great Rocky from the gone TIZ ? If yes THANK YOU for your continually Knowledge that helps me not just once.
If not,sorry for Off Topic.


----------

